# Zenith Makers



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 14, 2008)

We picked up two womens skip tooth bikes at the thrift store.  One is a hiawatha with a tank, made by CWC.  The other is a Marshall Wells Zeinith with a train light. I do not know who made these.  the truss rods look shelby like.  The dropouts are forward facing with no tensioners.  Any ideas?   Thanks!


----------



## eazywind (Sep 14, 2008)

*pictures*

pictures are worth a thousand words....


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 14, 2008)

*Zenith Pics*

Here you go, I hope these help.


----------



## Classicriders (Sep 14, 2008)

There are makers and distributors.  Your bike was manufactured by H.P. Snyder and distributed by Marshall Wells.  Marshall Wells was a hardware supplier for many different hardware stores accross the country.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 14, 2008)

Did H.P. Snyder manufacture bikes for anyone else?


----------



## Brentville (Sep 14, 2008)

Completely apart from the year or manufacturer, let me say "score" on a couple of thrift store bikes!  I assume those were bought for way below what they are likely to be worth monetarily.  And the simple pleasure of finding and buying a couple of bikes like that is really something.  

So while I'm a bit jealous that you probably got the bikes for a steal, I also say good job and congrats!  What will you do with them?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 14, 2008)

We've been buying skip tooth bikes off E-bay for a few years so these will join the collection. The thrift stores are stating to get a bit cut throat, these days so we did not get a chance to "steal" them but at $150 a piece I guess we saved on shipping fees. I'll post a pic of the Hiawatha also.


----------



## Classicriders (Sep 14, 2008)

Some of the bikes H.P Snyder manufactured were Rollfast, Hawthorne, Black Beauty, Royal Flyer,  Princeton, Yale, Harvard, Zenith, Puritan, Sam-Sco, Keystone, Cadet, Overland, Roamer, Rex,  Belknap, Hibbard, Peerless, Standard, Winchester, Blue Ribbon, Gold Medal, Savage, and a lot more that I can't remember.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 14, 2008)

If you could take a picture of the Zenith head badge, I'd like to see it!  I'm currently working on a Zenith motobike that seems to be from the 1920's- it's a dead ringer for the 1926 Meade at:
http://www.nostalgic.net/index.asp?S=arc/bicycles/1926+Mead+Ranger+2.jpg
From what I can puzzle out from the components and the 1938 Island Bicycle supply catalog, mine seems to have been made by Westfield/Columbia.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you for the info, it is much appreciated.
I thought the train light and art deco gooseneck were nice touches, and both ride like a dream.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 15, 2008)

*Zenith Headbadge*

Here is the pic that Andrew Gorman wanted let me know if you need a better one.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!
That looks like the same badge as on my motobike.  Does the blue paint look original or the work of 12 year old Earl Scheib?
Andrew


----------



## rjs5700 (Sep 15, 2008)

Andrew....check your PM
Thanks,
John


----------



## AntonyR (Sep 15, 2008)

*Hmmm.*

Well, I don't want to be a downer, but the truth is that $150 for either of those was too much. Unless there was a really rare part that you needed to finish a boy's bike, or really loved something about that particular frame, that's far more than what they're worth. At $50 each they would be an ok price, not a bargain. Oh well, like they say, collect what you love, not something just because it's old.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 16, 2008)

*Worth?*

First, Andrew the blue is original I'm not sure about the rest of the bike, but the headbadge is.

Antony, I do not agree with you, while it would not suprise me to find these bikes at a garage sale for $50, I don't think that dictates their value.  These are 70-80 year old bikes that still function they roll like they are brand new,  they have not made skip tooth bikes for a long time, and I don't find bikes with an original train light or a tank that often.  Finally the owner of the bike shop down the street offered us $300 apiece for them (he has a little krate bike museum and some fifties schwinns) he wants to buy all of our bikes however so he is not a very good barometer of what the market will bear either.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Sep 16, 2008)

*Your Right!*



AntonyR said:


> Well, I don't want to be a downer, but the truth is that $150 for either of those was too much. Unless there was a really rare part that you needed to finish a boy's bike, or really loved something about that particular frame, that's far more than what they're worth. At $50 each they would be an ok price, not a bargain. Oh well, like they say, collect what you love, not something just because it's old.




You Have Been CORRECTED ppppppppp 

If you parted out the bikes... (which would be a CRIME) and or the shipping of them whole they are worth that much or more and if you check around your town there is always some old guy with hoarding disorder that would probably sell his stuff or give it to you as long as you tell them your going to restore it!

KEEP LOOKING!!!:eek: 

J A M I E


----------



## AntonyR (Sep 16, 2008)

*Sorry about the post*

Well I guess it comes down to location and trends. Here in Southern Cal, of the many vintage balloon tire bike enthusiasts that I spend time with, not one of them would be even slightly interested in either of those bikes- regardless of it's train light or tank and would end up being ghost ridden off the nearest hill. Girl's bikes are pretty much donors. Period. Someone offering $300 a piece would need his head examined. That would never happen here. But please realize that these people that I mention have been doing this a long time, and know what's collectible and can be much more selective. In other parts of the US and world, these bikes might be worth every penny. I was speaking locally, not globally. Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 18, 2008)

Obviously a John Deere fan owned that bike! ~Adam


----------



## mre straightbar (Sep 18, 2008)

150 doesnt sound thrifty to me


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 19, 2008)

*renaming the Thrift Store*

I know! They take it a step further by calling themselves a "bargain center" and as it has been pointed out they were not bargains either, but the wife loves them and I love that, even if she does (I think) have more bikes than me.
Shane


----------



## BadDad (Sep 24, 2008)

*Whatever the traffic will bear-*

I'd gladly pay 150 for the first bike I ever rode -a dark blue Zenith Lady like one Strings n Spokes procured.   My Dad, Aunt and Uncles all rode it before me beginning in the 30's.  How it ended up in the back woods of north central Oregon lord knows  -I've only the chain guard left to remind of wheeling cross the countryside with sun on my back and wind in my hair = free as a bird with miles before and behind me.  Now that the miles aren't so even a split who wouldn't grab that at any price?

Way 2 roll SnS and thanks for the pics!  If anyone ever sees another like your Zenith -John Deere method or any- please let me know.  I'm still searching for that favourite pony to go with this chain guard.


----------

